# Peru 2010!!!! Las imagenes mas alucinantes, thread imperdible!



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Todas estas imagenes pertenecen al nuevo spot publicitario de la USIL, con una idea (en algunos casos muy fantasiosa) de como se verian el pais en un futuro no tan lejano, mostrando Lima, Ilo y La Fortaleza de Kuelap por esos años, prometo grabar la propaganda y subirla, vale la pena!

*AQUI ESTA LA PROPAGANDA* 
Una de las mejores que he visto de la USIL
​*Click en la imagen*​
*Estacion Central Plaza Grau - Lima* 

























































*Fortaleza de Kuelap - Amazonas* 









































*Puerto de Ilo - Moquegua* 

















































*Costa Verde - Lima*


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Que cheveres las imagenes causita! Lo de la estación Grau si será realidad...lo demas...mmm...no creo...jeje.

Espero ver el comercial!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Estoy grabando todos los cortes comerciales de Sony porque alli es donde vi la propaganda, ojala que la pasen mientras grabo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Chevere!


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

WOW! Si se puede! Que cosas tan increibles! Ilo tiene skyline...que emocion.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Jajaja eso es lo mas alucinante de las imagenes de Ilo, que tiene un skyline kay:


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

Que linda se vería la Costa Verde para el 2010!!

Cuando celebran su bicentenario? o ya lo celebraron?

saludos


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

El puerto de Ilo se ve asi, claro que actualmente sin la cantidad de edificios, pero la actividad que hay en ese puerto es bastante...¿Por donde creen que han llegado todos los taxis, combis, cousters, etc etc importados de Japón? ...Ilo ps!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Klugermann said:


> Que linda se vería la Costa Verde para el 2010!!
> 
> Cuando celebran su bicentenario? o ya lo celebraron?
> 
> saludos


en el 2021.


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

^^ wow, queda harto todavia, yo me lo imaginaba alrededor del 2011 al 2015.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

16 añitos no+


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

:eek2: q impresionant, q chvre se ve Lima así la part de la costa verde, e Ilo con skyline me encanta 

sta imagen me impresiono mucho


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

J Block said:


> Que cheveres las imagenes causita! Lo de la estación Grau si será realidad...lo demas...mmm...no creo...jeje.
> 
> Espero ver el comercial!


No es un comercial, son publicidades de la USIL que salen en revistas y demas publicaciones.


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

Como dicen por ahi "Sonhar no cuesta nada", pero de todas maneras ojala que se de


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

guillermo said:


> No es un comercial, son publicidades de la USIL que salen en revistas y demas publicaciones.


Es un comercial, si yo ya lo grabe de la television.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que alucinante, algún día!!!!


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Filter said:


> Es un comercial, si yo ya lo grabe de la television.


Ah disculpa, valga la aclaracion.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

No problem kay: en un rato mas subo la propaganda, estoy terminando de editarla.


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*ClauDia* said:


> 16 añitos no+


Claro!! no lo había pensado de esa forma! si uno piensa en el 2021 se hacen hartos años, pero tan sólo son 16, no mucho.

Sería estupendo encontrarse con ese proyecto de la Costa Verde, sería como la Nueva Lima, una Nueva Lima planificada, a escala humana, acogedora, ordenada...


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

seria bueno que para el 2010 se pueda ver todo eso, pero esta algo dificil!


----------



## Gandhi (May 31, 2005)

buena vision...ojala se haga realidad! kay:

saludos


----------



## andresrelimeÑo (Oct 7, 2005)

me gusto mucho


----------



## UnChew (Nov 26, 2005)

Que paja la costa verde..VERDEEE... ayayay tengo que sobrevivir para el 2010!


----------



## ROSA ELENA SALAZAR (Aug 24, 2005)

Hay que ser realistas muchachos quizas pase en unos 40 anos,nos falta muchisimo please,sonar no cuesta nada pero un pais sin suenos es un pais muerto..


----------

